# My eyes...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I got some eye failures a while ago, one is near-sighted and another one is... Hmmm language barrier something that breaks the detail of an object that victim looks at... all can be fixed by glasses. But magically, the second failure dropped from 2.5 degree to 0 in 6 months :S and near-sighted degree is starting to drop too... doctor said that this situation is quite rare...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad to hear you eyesight is getting better. Just in time to fly on over here and see the sights and hit the books.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol
Thanks... lemme see if everything recovers and I don't have to wear glasses.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

GOOD LUCK, Hope everything is well


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

i think the word you were looking for is astigmatism.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it was...  Thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dont worry about it, I've known numerous people with astigmatism. I think there even is a surgery for it now.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol Lexus... it's gone now... mother Nature should have done that


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

I have slight astigmatism... 20-30 in the good eye, 20-40 in the bad eye. I have glasses, but while everything is much sharper, I never got used to them and found the glare distracting.
I've had some problems with weight the past two years. My Dr. says I'm very close to being "pre diabetic" but if I eat better and lose some weight, I probably can avoid diabetes, resently they lowered the FPG number from 110 to 100 to be considered pre-diabetic. I'm 98. Having diabetes can cause vision problems, as well as a lot of other problems. i've noticed a slight degrading of my vision the past year or so.
Because we are so heavy in America, my Dr. says diabetes is on the rise, though weight is not the only way, he prefers to check for it all the time.
Young people get the less common type 1 diabetes, it's rare in older people. Type 2 is often caused by lifestyle in overweight adults. Either way it not something you want to mess with and you should get checked.


----------

